# Sealing a Oklahoma Joe's Highland



## perly58 (Jan 5, 2015)

I would like to know what works best to seal up and OKJ Highland smoker, I have seen a few ways such as Lavalock, rope, and even RTV silicone.


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2015)

Post a picture of you smoker and the leaking areas,

Gary


----------



## perly58 (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't have the smoker yet just planning ahead as this seems to be a mod that is needed to do.


----------



## themule69 (Jan 6, 2015)

Glad you joined the group. The search bar at the top of any page is your best friend.
About anything you wanna know about smoking/grilling/curing/brining/cutting or slicing
and the list goes on has probably been posted. Remember to post a QVIEW of your smokes.
We are all smoke junkies here and we have to get our fix. If you have questions
Post it and you will probably get 10 replies with 11 different answers. That is
because their are so many different ways to make great Q...
Happy smoken.
David


----------



## gary s (Jan 6, 2015)

Search through some of the threads and see what other members are doing, search bar is very helpful

gary


----------

